# missing a hand?



## hopeg (Apr 13, 2013)

My boyfriend bought a hedgehog yesterday from a local pet store we frequent and when we looked at her in the store, she was balling up so we didn't notice and the store never mentioned anything, but when we got home and she was walking around, we noticed she's missing most of one of her front arms! This is his first animal like this, and we have no idea how to take care of her like this. There was a large scab on her arm and of course when we got home, it came off and it was bleeding : / We just left her alone and it stopped. With her missing most of an arm though, will she be able to exercise properly? To use a wheel, climb, etc.? We are probably going to end up taking her back so that maybe someone with more experience can care for her. Has anyone here ever had a hedgehog that was missing an arm? How did they do? Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, the poor girl! Shame on the pet store for selling her in such a condition. There are many hedgehogs missing legs or part of legs, and they seem to do fairly well - though the ones with stubs of legs seem to take a little more care to make sure that the stub doesn't get raw from being walked on, from what I've heard. I'm sure she could live a normal life, she just might require a bit of extra care. A large cage for her to walk around in rather than a wheel, would probably be more suitable for her, depending on how well she gets around. She definitely won't be climbing if she's missing a front paw. I'm not sure how well she'll be able to walk when her leg is healed. Where are you located? We might be able to help you find someone more experienced with these things that can provide her whatever special care she ends up needing. Hopefully someone who has dealt with mobility problems will chime in with help if you do decide to keep her. I know Alison from Storybook Hedgehogs has two unique boys right now who have deformed front legs/paws. She might have some good advice. One way or another, I hope your girl ends up in a good place, I'd hate to see the pet store put her down because they don't want to deal with her issues, or to see her end up in a home that doesn't watch out for her well being at all.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Aw the poor little thing  I also would hate to see her given back to the pet store, her fate will probably not be good at all. Lots of animals (and people) live out full productive lives missing a limb. I would suggest if you or your boyfriend really feel you can't care for her try contacting the Hedgehog Welfare Society and try posting her on here to see if someone can rescue her. Where are you located?

I'm wondering if there is somewhere you can report that pet store? That's not right that they sold her to you like that. 

Good luck with the new little one! All hedgies wiggle their way into our hearts, but your little girl especially deserves love and someone to take good care of her.


----------



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a hedgehog who is 10 mths , who's mom bit off his leg at 3 weeks , I took him to the vet they wouldn't help him so I took him back home cleaned he wound very well , put him on a towel his leg turned into a scab and cleaned the scab in about a week and it fell off it was nice and clean , he hobbles around now but if you clean the area very well and make sure the area where you have him is sanitized , the hedgehog will very well get better , but if you can take it to a vet , they will prob give you aniceptic cleaner and a antibiotic for infection


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My two pegleg boys are doing fine! Give her a chance and I think she can thrive.  she will need padded fleece liners, as particulate bedding is really hard for them to walk through. Only get a bucket wheel, and offer it every other night-- they can rub their nubbins raw if they have a wheel all the time. Make sure she is totally healed up before offering a wheel though, andshe should be kept clean and dry. The vet should be able to help you out with the health situation-- once she's all healed up, I can give you some tips about helping her adapt.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't give her back though, if you can. I was a vet tech that cared for a pet store's injured animals and often if they are deformed enough to discourage buyers, they just euthanize them. I Take in the vet bills and show the shop, and give them the options to refund your money and let you leep her, or pay for the vet bills, or if they won't do either you can report them for neglect (if you are in the US they will be fined and their USDA license jeopardized). Even if you find yourseld overwhelmed by her care, I know the Hedgehog Welfare Society would help, or if I am close enough I would be happy to!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Shame on them! I bet they did not even notice that she was in that condition. Sadly, hedgehogs can loose feet just from a human hair getting wrapped around their foot. It can also happen if a terry cloth towel thread loops around their foot.
In any event, she may not have ever unballed for them, or they might not have even ever taken her out of the cage to notice! Please do not take her back to that store. If anything go to hedgehogwelfare.org and fill out a relinquishment form so that they can hook her up with a rescuer - or you could keep her. She obviously is going to need love and I think it could be a very rewarding experience.
Please let us know what happens and I hope you are able to take her to a vet soon. That must be very painful.


----------



## hopeg (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys! I'm very new here and appreciate all the feedback. After much thought, we decided to take her back to the store, only because we are not experienced with disabled hedgies, or even hedgies in general, this would have been our first. But rest assured everyone, the pet store involved is a very reputable local store and we have shopped there for years for supplies and have always felt comfortable and the employees there are like a family and care very much for the animals. They were very apologetic and helpful, they even said themselves they feel awful that they didn't observe this already. The hedgie was a baby and the small animals girl explained that sometimes the mother does this to the babies, and she expressed sincere apology for not noticing it beforehand. I do believe if they had known, there would have been a small note on the store's habitat for the hedgehog explaining about her leg and care, this is what they usually do if there is something "different" about an animal they are selling. Do not worry either about her being put down or something like that, this pet store does not do that, the small animals employee that helped us is taking the wee special girl home with her, and she is very knowledgeable. We ultimately decided to take her back so that someone with more experience could care for her and give her a full happy life, it was hard to decide and we are sad about her going. Originally this was my bf's purchase, but I think bringing her home had a lasting effect on me and I hope to get one of my own someday : ) Thanks again everyone!


----------

